# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد

## yousef123

سلام
دوستان من الان کنکور دارم و میخوام واسه ازاد انتخاب رشته کنم
یه سوال داشتم که من باید انتخاب رشته با ازمون بکنم یا بدون ازمون؟
و اینکه فرق پیوسته و نا پیوسته چیه ؟
و همینطور متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز؟
و اگر با ازمون انتخاب رشته کنم ، کی لینکش میاد و همینطور دفترچش؟

----------


## lale94

سلام عزیزم شما انتخاب رشته با آزمون انجام میدی
نیمه متمرکز یعنی مصاحبه دارم کتمرکز یعنی براساس آزمونه همش
پیوسته یعنی نیاز نیست وسطش یه آزمون بدی ....مثلا کاردانی بعد دو سال امتحان میدی بعد میری کارشناسی نمیدونم متوجهه منظورم شدی یا نه
زمانش هم توسط مرکز آزمون اعلام میشه که فعلا نشده

----------


## Dr_farid

زمان انتخاب رشته با آزمون رو میگن آخر مهرداد. دقیقا هنوز معلوم نیست.

----------


## farzad0098

سلام

من اگه بخوام انتخاب رشته آزاد کنم باید چکار کنم؟ دوی دفترچه ای که سازمان سنجش گذاشته تو سایت رشته ها رو ننوشته

من با رتبه 140000 منطقه 2 چه رشته به درد بخوری توی آزاد میتونم برم؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> سلام
> 
> من اگه بخوام انتخاب رشته آزاد کنم باید چکار کنم؟ دوی دفترچه ای که سازمان سنجش گذاشته تو سایت رشته ها رو ننوشته
> 
> من با رتبه 140000 منطقه 2 چه رشته به درد بخوری توی آزاد میتونم برم؟


فکر نمیکنم با این رتبه رشته خوبی قبول بشی

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام
> 
> من اگه بخوام انتخاب رشته آزاد کنم باید چکار کنم؟ دوی دفترچه ای که سازمان سنجش گذاشته تو سایت رشته ها رو ننوشته
> 
> من با رتبه 140000 منطقه 2 چه رشته به درد بخوری توی آزاد میتونم برم؟


با توجه به اینکه تجربی هستی رشته های پیراپزشکی و پرستاری قبول نمیشید.

----------

